

Dropquest Scavenger Hunt - dwynings
https://www.dropbox.com/dropquest2012

======
sirclueless
Is this normal?

    
    
        {"error": "Service unavailable, please re-issue request."}

~~~
jontas
I'm getting the same thing. I wasn't 100% sure I had it correct, but since
other, similar URLs issue a 404 this makes me think we got the URL correct.
Either I am not seeing how this relates, or they are having issues.

~~~
ominous
for me, I changed https -> http and it worked.

~~~
jontas
I just tried that, but still get redirected back to https. I even tried using
curl and I get a 302.

~~~
ominous
Got the same problem from chapter 8 -> 9...

------
rowanquigley
I've got the files from 16 but it makes little to no sense on what to do,
anyone willing to advice me?

------
kjemperud
How many chapters are there? At Chapter 4 now - I took way too long figuring
out the chess reference.

~~~
bard
I'm at 17 so far.

~~~
tenaciousJk
I'm stuck on 16... doesn't seem to be doing anything after I shared the folder
:/

~~~
michaelmartin
Hit the "Repair Dropquest Folder" link on your current chapter's page to fix
that.

I had the same issue after the chapter where you invite an email to share a
folder. I invited it to the Dropquest folder, which I guess was a bad idea!

------
kjemperud
I'm stuck at Chapter 19. Anyone know the language of the Asian looking
letters/numbers?

~~~
sirclueless
I think I got the first two parts, I'm just confused as heck by the last one.

~~~
ith3aq
You subtract the value of the red cards from the value of the black cards to
fill in the blanks.

db.tt/xxJ9xx

------
angelangel
alright i need help with chapter 6. i think the colors are there to confuse me
and i believe the letters stand for month, day, and year. now i need help
figuring out the order :/ any hints?

~~~
mdanger
I think the colors must mean something, but being colorblind doesn't help me.

There doesn't seem to be an orange box, though?

~~~
powerc9000
do you think the color says what box to look at next?

~~~
angelangel
i thought that for a moment. but chartruuse green isn't one of the colors and
cyan and red are both months. the only time this works is green, magenta,
yellow.

------
angelangel
Chapter 7 requires some math. that or just bruteforce the password :/

~~~
swalberg
Google is a great calculator :)

~~~
angelangel
it is, but i still don't know how this trig fits in with the letters provided.
=|

~~~
swalberg
The letters make a word, you make a url from that word much like you did a
couple of steps before.

------
asselinpaul
On chapter 5, I understand they are outlets but nothing will do....

~~~
michaelmartin
Google for types of power outlet. That one had me for ages as well.

~~~
angelangel
isn't number 2 and number 6 both NEMA? The only difference is the grounding
part

~~~
michaelmartin
I'm not sure what NEMA is (I knew nothing at all about outlets before this),
but I found they all corresponded to a different 1-character plug type.

This website rocked for this question because of all the images:
<http://electricaloutlet.org/>

~~~
angelangel
finally got it. i feel stupid lol

------
dropdeadfred
Any clues for Chapter 8? Is it a substitution cipher?

~~~
swalberg
I'm completely lost on that one too. The two strings don't have the same
number of characters.

~~~
dropinhott
no luck with online anagram websites :(

------
mdanger
Thrilled to see this is back!

------
powerc9000
anybody know anything about chapter 6?

~~~
dropinhott
Looks like these are HTML color codes <http://html-color-codes.info/> but that
is as far as I got so far.

~~~
dropinhott
I was wrong - not html codes

------
speg
My favourite time of the year!

